# 7 retirement surprises awaiting you (maybe)



## Micheal

Read an interesting article on Bankrate.com about 7 things in retirement that may "surprise" you or that you will learn about once you do retire.....

1. Maybe working isn't (_wasn't_) so bad after all. 

2. Retiring is "stressful".
_Personally I found it to be less stressful, but hey to each his own._

3. You may need more (or less) money then you thought.

4. Healthcare really is expensive.
_I can attest to this, the older I get the more I'm falling apart and between co-pays etc. healthcare seems to be taking a bigger and bigger chunk of the money._

5. Relationships may get better (_or worse_).

6. Someone always needs help.

7. Things can be unpredictable. This hinges on how people cope with transition.

The_ italics_ above are my additions.
Personally I know there are, or were more I experienced, but these are the 7 the article listed. What about you????? :hrm:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

1. Maybe working isn't (_wasn't_) so bad after all. 
_I liked my job, and the people I worked with (hired most if not all of them). However it was a 60 hour per week job most of the time, and I wanted to travel and do other things, like get the farm back into some state of production. I could not do both, and I am very happy with my choice. I can still see the old work gang pretty much anytime, and I often do. _


2. Retiring is "stressful".
_Retirement is not stress free, but there is no comparison with what I experienced at work. But worse than work was driving in the Atlanta traffic. That is a nightmare, especially on Mondays, Fridays, rainy days, and most other days too._

3. You may need more (or less) money then you thought.
_I have more "disposable" income in retirement, as I'm not contributing to social security, my retirement plan, parking (about $700 per year now), commuting, and other work related costs._

4. Healthcare really is expensive.
_I have the same health care options/costs as when I was working, so my costs have pretty much remained constant. Thank God, my health is still holding, but I know some day it will not...hopefully that's a few days into the future. _

5. Relationships may get better (_or worse_).
_Hmmmm. Ok. That's neither here not there._

6. Someone always needs help.
_This problem could have ruined my retirement many times over, and it always involved a family member who had created a financial hardship that they wanted to be bailed out of (not health or acts of the Almighty, but rather poor financial decisions). My parents taught me a great word that helped me get through these situations: NO._


7. Things can be unpredictable. This hinges on how people cope with transition.
_Things are always unpredictable. But had you rather be unpredictable doing something you wanted or unpredictable doing something you no longer wanted to do.
_


----------



## emdeengee

Micheal said:


> Read an interesting article on Bankrate.com about 7 things in retirement that may "surprise" you or that you will learn about once you do retire.....
> 
> 1. Maybe working isn't (_wasn't_) so bad after all.
> 
> 2. Retiring is "stressful".
> _Personally I found it to be less stressful, but hey to each his own._
> 
> 3. You may need more (or less) money then you thought.
> 
> 4. Healthcare really is expensive.
> _I can attest to this, the older I get the more I'm falling apart and between co-pays etc. healthcare seems to be taking a bigger and bigger chunk of the money._
> 
> 5. Relationships may get better (_or worse_).
> 
> 6. Someone always needs help.
> 
> 7. Things can be unpredictable. This hinges on how people cope with transition.
> 
> The_ italics_ above are my additions.
> Personally I know there are, or were more I experienced, but these are the 7 the article listed. What about you????? :hrm:


All very true but then again all were true when I was working. I think this is just life and learning to accept change and the reality that you cannot prepare for everything.


----------



## okiemom

I am a SAHM so I just feel jealous sometimes that people actually get PAID for some of the stuff I do for "free". Many at dh work gripe because they have to do thing like mow the grass with a zero turn mower or tractor. I do that to get away from everyone and no one will get close while it is running. :nanner:

As I am just a SAHM some think I do nothing and need to get a job.  ps I am pretty sure I don't get retirement. :happy2:

in truth I am worried what I will be when my kids grow up so I am working on my second career. For some I don't think quitting work or a reason to get up is such a good thing. We all need to feel that we have something to contribute. Each person can figure what that is when the time comes.


----------



## FarmChix

I saw a funny sign last week: RETIREMENT....twice as much wife, half as much pay

I'm not ready to retire yet. I'm guessing, based on the above, the Hubs is OK with that! LOL As long as I am able, I will work our home-based business. I enjoy it. When it is no longer fun, I guess I will be living in a van down by the river.


----------



## bellcow

My biggest surprise was finding out the number of people who were watching me for signs that I couldn't cope. I retired early and went form all out to all day on my small farm alone. To me retirement has been nice so far. 

I haven't slept this many nights in a row in over 25 years. A lot of call outs. They thought I couldn't cope???????

Bellcow


----------



## bjgarlich

My DH retired at 47 and I was a SAHM starting at 35 - we are so busy and learning so much!!! We love our retired life and are so busy with our mini-homestead, volunteer work, and just plain living!! DH is now 57 and I am 55 and we are so blessed! I wouldn't change a thing (although it was a transition when DH was home all day).


----------



## TnAndy

1. Maybe working isn't so bad after all. 

Except for the money, yeah, it was too. 

2. Retiring is "stressful".

Only if you let it be.

3. You may need more money then you thought.

If you plan right, you'll be fine. And nothing to prevent you from earning a bit here and there.

4. Healthcare really is expensive.

At about any age ! Seen the bill on a preme-baby ? Or a teen with cancer ?
(and they don't get Medicare)

5. Relationships may get better.

Yeah, it could go either way. Really depends on how well you liked your other half before you retired. If work was an excuse to get away from them, retirement probably won't be all that great  

6. Someone always needs help.

At all ages...........

7. Things can be unpredictable. This hinges on how people cope with transition.

At all ages..........


----------



## sisterpine

I was just reading this thread and realized that one of the cool things about retirement is that I have a bit more time and willingness to help others. Money is generally not around when required but can be saved up if one is careful. I live on a restricted income and as long as I remember that I can no longer earn overtime I manage to live within my means.


----------



## Oxankle

I retired at 62, bought a small place and moved out with my wife. We had a great time; I cleared the land, raised cattle, kept chickens, pigs, goats, chickens, rabbits (though not all at once--only the cattle were permanent). I found that the place made a little money and much of what I spent was deductible for tax purposes, offsetting the income we had. We also found that each year we needed to spend less. 

We got old, wife died, I married again. Moved from the farm -Same income, less need, no stress, no winter cattle feeding, no thawing water troughs or breaking ice, no trapping varmints or shooting coyotes, no brush piles to burn, no blackberry vines to mow down. Much closer to all the amenities.

I find it hard to criticize retirement. Biggest problem now is finding places to hunt and fish.


----------



## jwal10

I retired and have not noticed a reason I would want to go back. I just wish I would have retired like I wanted to at 50. But then I wouldn't have had as much income. I like the way things turned out, so far. I can always find something to take up the time, productive, fishing or a nap....James


----------



## Chuckles

Worked at major defense contractor. Wife was ill the last 3 years with medical issues and had a lot of problems when taking off to go to dr with her. I was on FMLA, July till Sept 2013 the day I returned to work boss ask for an complication date for the items that had been on my desk for 2 months. I retired 12/31/2013. Monthly pension, insurance ($20) month and no stress. Wife and I got to spend 10 months together before her passing October 26, 2014. No regrets! Someone ask me the other day "what now you going back to work?". I don't know, for once in my life I'm enjoying life.


----------



## TheMartianChick

My sincere condolences on the loss of your wife, Chuckles. I'm glad that you were able to spend that last year with her.


----------



## where I want to

I had a baptism of fire the year shortly after I retired. Almost all due to illnesses that lasted for 3 years. Took out most of my life long hobbies and activities and dug quite a financial hole. 
But frankly, I was grateful to be retired as doing basic chores was difficult and took up so much longer than previously- I can't see how I could have worked full time and had all the doctor visits I did.
Now, it's stablized and I have financially done better. 
But I do realize now that I was totally oblivious to the reality that I was not thirty anymore and was caught by surprise. Yup- retirement is good but not as I planned.


----------



## Shrek

The only difference of my retirement and working in industry years is the fact that if I want to sleep in I can.

Being retired is just like any other job just with less stress and more flexible hours.


----------



## mnn2501

Shrek said:


> The only difference of my retirement and working in industry years is the fact that if I want to sleep in I can.


And with the time you posted - "Today, 03:38 AM" - that's probably a good thing. :thumb:


----------



## Chuckles

But you know, no matter what happens I will never regret doing it "my way" just like the Elvis song! I am young enough and all assets are paid for and I will make it work.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Chuckles said:


> But you know, no matter what happens I will never regret doing it "my way" just like the Elvis song! I am young enough and all assets are paid for and I will make it work.


In memory of a beloved former teacher, I have to make sure you hear the original version of "My Way", because one day, when I got on her last nerve, she made me buy the album it was on and play it. The next day I was to come to class prepared to do it her way or else. Her nose was about 1/2 inch away from my nose when she made the threat.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egY8rUpxqcE[/ame]


----------

